# Big fry Numbers, pictures



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Man Fry numbers are looking really good lately. Hopefully this will be a little motivation.
It took me along time to produce these to survive this high of a rate, so if your having trouble getting lots to survive, keep working at it.

Between 2 pairs, I can remove a solid batch of babies once a week.

View attachment 79863


View attachment 79864


2 week olds
View attachment 79865


3 week olds
View attachment 79866


4 week olds
View attachment 79867


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

That is awsome. I would love to breed my p's and get that many babies.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

AWESOME!!!! I would love to do that one day!!


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Do you siphon the babies after they hatch into those tank or do you move them while they are still eggs? Mine have been showing some activity but I would like to be prepared if something does happen...Congrats though look great.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

jasert39 said:


> Do you siphon the babies after they hatch into those tank or do you move them while they are still eggs? Mine have been showing some activity but I would like to be prepared if something does happen...Congrats though look great.


I leave mine in the tank for about 1 week, maybe less. Usually thursday or friday I remove the batch or batches from the parent tank that week, sometimes they are 6 days old , sometimes 3 days old.

IV syphoned the eggs out before, but leaving them in atleast gives my females more time between batches, if I remove the eggs right away sometimes they lay again to soon, seems the bathces arent as good when that happens..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

very nice mashunter,keep up the good work.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

great setup and pics!

this may be out of topic, but do you leave the lights on when they're breeding? I can't seem to get my p's to breed with the lights out, but they bred for me a few years back when I had the lights on occasionally.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Looking real good Matt! Pretty soon you will have a batch of 1000!


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

dam what do u do with all them ps


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

maniac_richboy said:


> great setup and pics!
> 
> this may be out of topic, but do you leave the lights on when they're breeding? I can't seem to get my p's to breed with the lights out, but they bred for me a few years back when I had the lights on occasionally.


On my lighting for my red belly piranha, it is on a 12 hour on/off cycle with just regular flouresent lighting. I dont ever mess with the timer, it also runs lighting for 2 other tanks, it is in a garage at the moment and goes off around 10 pm, the piranha will breed in the dark or the light, it doesnt seem to bother them either way, iv witnessed them breed with the light off, typically they have started when it is on and just keep going, mine always breed in the afternoon or evening......

Thanks everyone for the compliments....


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very nice HUnter, keep up the Great job


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

What are u going to do ith all the piranha babies? Nice pics btw.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> iv witnessed them breed with the light off


You perv










JK, nice pics Matt. Hopefully the red don't stop breeding after your move.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

are they from the same parents? NIce job.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I think you need a few more fry tanks Matt!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

thats beautiful, you are the man


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes guys, these babies come from 2 pairs of fish.

Believe me its alot of work, gets very old fast. For those that asked, most of mine end up in the pet trade at local fish stores throughout the united states...


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Nice....


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Very impressive man! What is your survival rate per "batch"?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Thats awesome Mas. I love it. Why do you fill the fry tank about half way up why not all the way?


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

sell me some of them when they grow. =D


----------



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

+Congrats


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

Well done mate cracking photos 2


----------



## KIKI (Mar 20, 2003)

Nice


----------

